

Pinching and The Droid - mrshoe
http://daringfireball.net/2009/11/pinching_and_the_droid

======
food
For all the fanfare of iPhone's pinch-to-zoom, just give me a button for zoom.
Shoot. Honestly the iPhone could use a few buttons to make some of these
actions easier, especially when holding the phone in one hand (pinch-to-zoom
and pinch-to-zoom-out are definitely NOT trivial manuevers to pull off with
just one hand). The Droid looks like it has four buttons on the face, let
alone the plethora of buttons on the slide-out keyboard. So long as you can
press a button for these actions, or at least program a button for these
actions, I'm perfectly happy.

~~~
bvttf
The iPhone's pinch zoom lets you control the focus and amount of zoom
interactively.

------
bvttf
That this shows up in the EU version of android is another red flag that this
is about software patents.

------
vyrotek
My HTC Hero allows me to Pinch-Zoom emails and webpages. Did HTC just
implement it themselves?

